# Gloves?



## Stan Martin (Jul 7, 2020)

Where can I find the thick silicone black gloves I've seen seen used?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2020)

Amazon, Home Depot, Lowes, all have them.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 7, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Amazon, Home Depot, Lowes, all have them.
> Al


What Al said


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 7, 2020)

I got my pair off Amazon..


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2020)

I put on a pair of cotton knit gloves then a pair of nitrile over them. Can pick anything up off my smoker without burning myself and can actually use my hands verses using the silicon ones that are so thick and big they make you feel like you are some sort of spaceman


----------



## Motorboat40 (Jul 7, 2020)

harbor fright has them from 3mil up to mil thickness might be cheaper than Amazon, they have them in black and in blue


----------

